# 55 gallon



## mthom211 (Sep 3, 2010)

I will starting a 55 gallon el natural and I will be buying my plants from this supplier http://stores.ebay.com.au/liverpool2978 
Plants I like the look of are: 
Cardamine lyrata 
Hydrocotyle tripartita 
Rotala rotundifolia 
Ludwigia arcuata 
Ludwigia inclinata 
Hydrotriche Hottoniiflora 
Rotala sp "Green"
Bacopa monnieri 
Hygrophila corymbosa 
Pogostemon Stellatus 
Blyxa japonica

I also want to get crypt wendeti and red tiger lotus. Is there anymore suitable plats for this tank?

For fish I want a breeding population of pure endlers, dwarf, flame or honey gouramis, a betta a trio of either apistogramm borreli or caucuaids and a group of panda cories. What stocking should I have in this tank? Also can I put earth worms in my substrate? they are living in my outdoor pont.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

For El Natural I highly recommend some good 'large-rooted' plants such as swords (Echinodurus sp) and larger crypts. The stems are nice, but the large rosette form plants will be your foundation to good circulation in the substrate.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Just don't mix the betta with the gourami. One or the other. You may get lucky and find a very mild natured betta, but more likely you will not be lucky and get a betta that wants to kill them.


----------



## mthom211 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll try one and if there is any agresion I will put him in his own 5 gallon tank. When I go to the lfs I want to buy them all becuse I know most of them will end up in those tiny little bowls  i'm also considering rams would these work in my tank? could I have any fore ground plants like
Hydrocotyle tripartita I don't want all those plants I just want to know what is suitable. How would ehcinodoras "Marble queen" do? Also If I start of with related endlers and let them stock my tank will they be to inbred?


----------



## all_crypt_out (Sep 8, 2010)

instead of a sword plant why don't you try a red barclaya or an ulveceus or Madagascar lace those are all really beautiful centerpieces. cardamine I think likes lower temperatures than some of those other plants I think...


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I second the sword plant/s idea. Great plant and perfect for a 55.


----------



## mthom211 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll have some large sword, crypts and a tiger lotus. But I would like some sort of foreground plant, I was thinking I could remove the soil from one pat and have a riccia carpet. Or could I just leave the soil and have the carpet around the base of the lotus.


----------

